

Accelerator, a 3D browser game using the Unity Web Viewer - redthrowaway
http://www.kongregate.com/games/TenebrousP/accelerator

======
enobrev
First I've heard of Unity Web Viewer. Unfortunately (on Ubuntu):

    
    
        Unity Web Player
        The Unity Web Player is not currently compatible with the operating system that you appear to be using.

------
brainless
Was playing this a while. It was difficult going above the speed of 400, then
I realized I was using the trackpad. Just attached a wireless mouse and the
speeds bumped to 600+, then used a table with more comfortable height and its
700+. Funny these games make you realize how good the mouse and the surface
beneath it and the height and so on needs to be...

